# easy dip



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Quick healthy dip yogurt avacado cilantra jalepeno chopped a little jaelpeno juice some cayenne crushed garlic mash together...yum


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Just made a bach ,very very good,


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

What jalapeno juice? Are you using pickled jalapenos and you mean use some of the vinegar? Not bashing, just want to try this and I usually use fresh jalapenos in my salsa, pico de gallo etc. I always have yogurt, cilantro, jalapenos (fresh AND pickled) , crushed cayenne peppers and garlic on hand, so I'd like to try this. Thanks


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I used the jalepeno juice..i also did the same with a ripe mango i had..yum. i tried a combo of greek yogurt and regular got a better consistency


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Um, WHAT jalapeno juice? Are we using fresh or pickled jalapenos? Thanks in advance.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

pickled jalapeno juice however when I told my daughter in law this was Mexican she politely informed me it was not because it was not green enough lol she is Mexican so apparently knows what she's talking about


----------

